# Chet Baker - Jazz Trumpeter



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Just listening to the great Chet Baker and was wondering if anyone here likes his music. 
I've mostly have just listened to his instrumental music but he also was a vocalist as well.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, I thought his singing is very good. Haven't actually heard much if his trumpet playing. He gets overshadowed by Dizzy.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

An underrated, understated player whose biography has obscured his playing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And he died in Amsterdam 29 years ago.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Chet remains one of the greats. As a trumpet player he is often overshadowed by Miles and Dizzy. But I can't think of a third trumpet player in whose shadow he could fall. Chet's work is wonderful. His life, sadly, was a mess. But with the horn in his hand and/or a microphone in front of his lips, for the moment Chet Baker slipped away from the tragedy of his own life and ascended into an existence where only a few of the greatest of the greats have ever known. Call it musical Nirvana. Makes me want to play some Chet Baker music right now.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I heard him sing My Funny Valentine. If I was a chick, I'd swoon.

P.s. Not live. If it was live, maybe I'd swoon.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> I heard him sing My Funny Valentine. If I was a chick, I'd swoon.
> 
> P.s. Not live. If it was live, maybe I'd swoon.


Does not being a chick meaning one can't swoon?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, I thought his singing is very good. Haven't actually heard much if his trumpet playing. He gets overshadowed by Dizzy.


No, he doesn't. Only Miles competes with Chet. Maybe you read the wrong magazines . Dizzy is too busy, Chet's where the music's at.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> No, he doesn't. Only Miles competes with Chet. Maybe you read the wrong magazines . Dizzy is too busy, Chet's where the music's at.


Ahem


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chet Baker - My Funny Valentine.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

"My Funny Valentine" done right (relatively speaking - I've never heard a really good recording of this great song, but at least in these it's perceptible as a foxtrot):


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> No, he doesn't. Only Miles competes with Chet. Maybe you read the wrong magazines . Dizzy is too busy, Chet's where the music's at.


I really like Chet Baker, but considering that (besides Davis and Gillespie) there were guys like Clifford Brown, Fats Navarro, Louis Armstrong, Henry Red Allen, Booker Little, Freddie Hubbard, Lee Morgan, Woody Shaw, Kenny Dorham, Bobby Hackett, Bix Beiderbecke and others it seems a bit too definitive as a statement for me (imo, obviously).
Anyway he certainly played beautiful music:


----------

